
How a Frozen Neutrino Observatory Grapples with Staggering Amounts of Data - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-a-frozen-neutrino-observatory-grapples-with-staggering-amounts-of-data
======
peter303
CERN and the synoptic telescopes have identical issues. They collect petabytes
a year and re-analyze it later. CERN only saves about one in billion
"interesting" events. A physicist might suggest a new decay model. Then a grad
student might search for its signature in the recorded billions of events.

------
danbruc
_[...] Gonzalo Merino, the IceCube computing facilities manager at UW-Madison,
wrote in an unencrypted email._

What an odd thing to say in such an article.

